# [solved] card reader not detecting sd card

## tgR10

EDIT

i deleted my udev rules for pendrives etc which help ...

i'm not sure if this is kernel related ... it worked before without any problems, stopped duno when didn't use that card readr for some time ... proboboly after some updates back in a day

this is the scenario

i put the sd card into reader, led turn on dmesg print nothing, there is no node created for the device ...

lsusb -vv http://pastebin.com/LhAsS1DY

this is what i get from dmesg during boot

```
];-> dmesg | grep -i scsi|grep -i -e reader -e removable

[    2.773349] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    2.782359] scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    2.791348] scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    2.801354] scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    2.859317] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.874079] sd 4:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.886858] sd 4:0:0:3: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.899312] sd 4:0:0:2: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

so the kernel does support it ... i guess ...

kernel config http://pastebin.com/1ShU4vXK

duno what to do, never had problems like that ... 

usualy in scenerio like that there was some drivers missing in the kernel, but in case like that i get no info about the reader during boot from dmesg ...

does anybody got any idea what to do ? i need my pictures :P

----------

## rh1

I not able to check right now butI remember that to get my multi-card reader to read sd card i had to enable "probe all luns" ( i think that's right) under i beleive scsi drivers in kernel.

I also had the add gphoto, but that might just be a gnome thing.

----------

## tgR10

 *rh1 wrote:*   

> I not able to check right now butI remember that to get my multi-card reader to read sd card i had to enable "probe all luns" ( i think that's right) under i beleive scsi drivers in kernel.
> 
> I also had the add gphoto, but that might just be a gnome thing.

 

if you check my kernel config, you'll se i enabled that option :)

the problem was with udev, with my own rules ... it's strange for me, because, ruules were for ub[a-z] not sd[c-f] ....

----------

